# What fertilizer do you use?



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Please share what fertilizer you use and any feedback would be appreciated.

I have a couple of nursery flats with humidity domes growing outside. Plants are in a mix of amazonia 2, laterite or flourite and sand. I use a few mL of Tropica weekly with water changes. Growth is steady but I want to see if I can get better gains. Thanks.


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

KNO3, KH2PO4, Seachem trace and seachem Iron. No complain, so far so good


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm using Miracle Grow...


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

None


----------



## nfrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> I'm using Miracle Grow...


Which version? It would be helpful to know the NPK ratios and if the product includes ammoniated nitrate or ureaform? As you know, the composition of commerical ferts has changed over the years. Some products no longer use ammonium nitrate.

I recall once asking Robert Gasser what formulation of osmokote he recommended ... which to this day i still use to fertilize my older emersed setups ....and he said "it didnt matter" 

Have you enhanced your ADA or other substrates for submersed growth of Cryptocoryne?

Thanks, Neil


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

nfrank said:


> Which version? It would be helpful to know the NPK ratios and if the product includes ammoniated nitrate or ureaform? As you know, the composition of commerical ferts has changed over the years. Some products no longer use ammonium nitrate.
> 
> I recall once asking Robert Gasser what formulation of osmokote he recommended ... which to this day i still use to fertilize my older emersed setups ....and he said "it didnt matter"
> 
> ...


I was using Miracid for a while, till I ran out. Over the last 6 months or so I've just been using the standard MiracleGro. I think osmokote is an excellent product, but I havent used it in my emersed setup since I usually do a folar spray - a little more control over the amount. It is, however, more work than Osmokote - but luckily, crypts only need some every 3-4 weeks.


----------

